# my rant



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

why do my "friends" keep disappearing? is it because I'm to pretty... not pretty enough, to different... disabled...I have never had a "friend" stay friendly longer than a few months, if they are not getting anything from me or Hubby they are gone, even as a kid I had no friends, my sister hated me, (don't ask about my parents, they do too) growing up I just had the hunting dogs, then later goats, now only Hubby and my critters. just today I over heard a lady I had high hopes for say some not so nice things about me. my exciting plans to do an art/craft/baking sale/show with her are now shot down... again. what is wrong with me? or them? I guess I need thick crocodile skin for everybody...but that won't happen, I'm to gentile about everything.
at least I can tell you my feelings and rant/cry over my computer, I don't like to be a hermit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Know that you have friends here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion this is just typical human behavior now a days  it sucks but people just seem so dang self centered any more. I have a lot of people I am friendly with but no longer go out of my way to have actual friends. There is NOTHING wrong with you if people are simply users or two faced. They have to knock people down just to feel good about themselves, I honesty believe that. I know easier said then done but try not to let it get to you :hugs: I usually rant and rave to my husband then just wrote people off. It’s just easier that way :/


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Think of your blessing - you have a husband - awesome and goats what more can a girl ask for? I learned a long time ago that it does not matter who your outside friends are most are just jealous and quite willing to stab you in the back. I probably have about 5 to 10 REAL friends and even some of them are questionable. But they don't determine my worth or my happiness. Believe me it is their loss because they are the ones that are not true friend to anyone. There are so many activities you can get involved with that revolve around your animals. It is a shared experience with them and that makes me happy and proud!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks guys, that helps


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, there are a lot of not so nice people out there. It is so unfair when you have some one like you Spidy1. Someone who is caring and who wants the same passion as you do. 
You are a beautiful person inside, that is where it really counts. 
Someone can be very beautiful on the outside but can be so ugly within.
I have seen it.

If someone tries to take from you or talk about you in a bad way, they do not deserve you anyway, now do they. 
It is their loss not yours actually. 

It is so hard to find true friends out there. As you have found.

I do not know what they do or what you may be doing to make them turn away, but keep your head high and love your family, they are your true friends. 
And TGS is here for you. 

Hang in there, someday you may find who you seek.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you Toth, hopefully I can, I love TGS but there's no TGS members anywhere near me (that I'v found)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome. 

That is too bad, but keep your chin up.

We are here for you.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@spidy1 I don't know you in a deeply personal manner. But I know I like you. I also have trouble maintaining face to face friendships and I know it is mostly my fault. I'm self contained, and very selfish about my alone time, so that tends to let friendships slide.

I promise to be your friend here on the internet. And also, if something happens to make me start to turn against you, to let you know so that we can clear it up before it becomes so large an issue we can't continue. And I give you permission to do the same with me.

I'm not moving to AZ, so that is the very best I can do, I'm afraid.

This is an odd profession of friendship, but it is genuine.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

mariarose thanks! we be friends!!!!! me likey!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm close to AZ. I would love to have a real goat friend.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me two!!!!!!! I am in north eastern AZ near Show Low


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You guys are great.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I actually was in Show Low a few years ago.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

realy, well next time let me know!!!


----------

